# Wool Hunting Clothes???



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 26, 2004)

I've had my eye on Columbia's wool bibs and jacket. What do you guys think about wool for hunting clothes? Is it warm? Is it comfortable? 

I primarly bow hunt, especally during the cold season. Good idea or not???

Let me hear it...


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 26, 2004)

Wool is the oldest and one of the best materials to wear outdoors. I wear Pendleton pure virgin wool shirts and they keep you very warm and they are light weight. Wool will also keep you warm when it is wet although it can get heavy then. You might want to consider the merino wools for comfort if wool tends to make you itch. In fact I wear these socks everyday of the year. My feet will stay dryer with these socks on than any other type.


----------



## 7 Mag (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't have a set of the Columbia bib's and coat, but my brother-in-law that lives and hunts outside of Cincinnati does. He bow hunts every day he's not working and they get some very cold weather up there. He loves his and swears by them.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 27, 2004)

Wool is always a good choice - It keeps the heat in and wicks the moisture well - It's a bit tricky taking care of in laundering and such, but has been around for years with great success.  There are a lot of synthetics now a days that offer the same characteristics as wool, but are a bit easier to care for...


----------



## Trizey (Dec 27, 2004)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> It's a bit tricky taking care of in laundering and such



HT is right on there.  It does take, should I say more "attention to detail" when laundering.

I do have the Columbia wool coat and wish I would have bought the matching bibs too.  My coat is extremely windproof and warm.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 27, 2004)

The Columbia stuff is good. Raven Wear is even better. 

Take a good look at this line of clothing before you buy.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for all of the info. Looks like I'll check around on different makes. Hopefully I can purchase some before mid-Jan. (Alabama rut).


----------

